# Sumo vs Conventional Deadlift



## Dienekes (Jul 6, 2015)

I've never seen a debate like this on here so I figured it may be useful. In powerlifting, the majority of the people that I saw pulling the highest weight lifted Sumo, but most of the "gurus" and programs you see on the internet say Conventional is the way to go. There are many people more experienced on here than I in the intricate forms and biomechanics of the major lifts. 

So I ask: In relation to raw strength and power, which one is the most useful? More importantly, which style do you see developing your muscles more appropriately for use in the military and SOF if there is any difference at all?

I would assume that the answer is whichever one that lets you lift more weight safely, but I do notice differences in the muscles used when I switch back and forth, hence the questions.


----------



## CDG (Jul 6, 2015)

Regular deadlifting is the most transferable to life, IMHO.  The sumo deadlift is a powerlifting technique that allows for more weight to be lifted, once the mechanics are mastered, because it's a shorter range of motion. The sumo also requires much more hip flexibility.  There's really no debate to be had for the general or military fitness crowd, because few of them will get so strong that they seriously need to consider which style to use.  @Etype can likely offer his expertise in how the two lifts differ in competitive lifting.   At the end of the day, just pick shit up.


----------



## Etype (Jul 7, 2015)

I think both could be considered important. Both could be considered functional and we all know the explanation for conventional. I could name more things that look like a sumo than look like a conventional, if I made money selling workouts, I could peddle sumo as more useful. It's very similar to what you would do to pick up a heavy duffle bag, bag of concrete, flip a tire, etc.

Sumo and front squats are complimentary. Although a good sumo still has about a 45 degree back angle, it requires a lot of upper back tightness like a front squat.

Conventional transfer most to low bar squats because of the similar back angles and hamstring involvement.

As for the gurus, most of them have never actually won a powerlifting meet or set any records themselves. Mark Rippetoe professed that he has no experience with the sumo deadlift, I don't know how someone who was a powerlifter in the Ed Coan era has no sumo experience.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2015)

My coach changes it up in some of his plans for his higher end athletes sometimes...and then some of us are on some really simple shit.  We haven't done sumo on my stuff yet, but he says that it works for some people and doesn't for others.


----------



## Etype (Jul 25, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> My coach changes it up in some of his plans for his higher end athletes sometimes...and then some of us are on some really simple shit.  We haven't done sumo on my stuff yet, but he says that it works for some people and doesn't for others.


I wouldn't say that sumo vs. conventional is a matter of simple/beginner vs. advanced. It's just a matter of what works for your body type as far as arm and torso length are concerned.

ALL of Boris Shieko's athletes deadlift sumo style, and you can't argue with his results.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2015)

I would say the same, he but in general I think he doesn't program sumo deadlifts right away for a new client because he hasn't seen them do deadlifts so he doesn't have the data to make that decision.


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't necessarily want to deadlift 600lbs. I just want to make sure I'm hitting all the muscles in my legs and back, and with Etype's post clarifying the combinations, I won't be missing anything.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 27, 2015)

In the words of broscience, "Pull sumo, eat butt."


----------



## Etype (Jul 27, 2015)

> World Records:
> 634@123, Conventional
> 628@132, Conventional
> 694@148, Sumo
> ...



Breakdown of IPF records by weight, weight class, and style.

Credit-
www.powerliftingtowin.com

ETA- 
I think the big takeaway from this is that the "normal" sized weight classes (the middle weight classes) all have records set with a sumo deadlift. Conventional deadlifts only set records at extreme heavy or light weights.


----------

